# Gym fashion/Clothing ?



## Jord13

Hi guys,

19 years old and relatively new to this lifting life. Although I just go to the gym in shorts and any old t shirt and train as hard as i can... I find myself getting tempted into the gym fashion brands e.g. gymshark, pursue fitness, big balls clothing etc... I already have a pair of gymshark joggers and looking at some new t shirts.

Is anyone into their gym fashion and all the brands surrounding it??

Jord


----------



## Kristina

Not a fan of gymshark personally...

I've got a few favourites I'm always spending too much money on haha... gasp, better bodies, machine fitness, masbody, stahle (most people never heard of stahle and I love that. They're friggen awesome and understated)... off the top of my head... oh and I have a few DYE vests... probably others I can't recall...


----------



## Cliff

There are gym brands other than Primark?


----------



## Silvaback

You'll have to bin those joggers when you grow some legs!


----------



## Fishheadsoup

Personally think it's awful..Just like seeing Biking fans walking around in there Alpine star jackets, or wanna be fighters in there tap out gear, it just looks tacky and naff to me


----------



## dannyls25

mas body development and raw strength gym wear have some decent tshirts and vests


----------



## Brook877

I don't buy into it at all, I have one fake GASP hoody, only bought it 'coz its massive and I can wear it over the top of anything.

I wear any old rubbish to the gym, save nice clothes for when there not going to get drowned in sweat and the odd bit of blood.


----------



## Thunderstruck

I probably would buy stylish gym clothes if I could afford it but im old, brfoke and don't give a poo how I look so wear ****ty old clothes from primark or ebay.


----------



## gaz90

got some stringers and vests by golds gym, tap out and world gym.

my fav is an old Metallica teeshirt with the sleeves cut off.


----------



## PD89

4 pound vest from matalan, 8 quid sweat shorts from sports direct, only thing I spend abit of money on is some decent footwear for comfort, but what you wear on top may aswell be cheap and cheerful.


----------



## JS95

I just wear black light fabric tops and shorts, not ****d about how I look I'm not there for that


----------



## Danjal

I have one loose fit Under Armour t-shirt for when I do heavy cardio sessions, it is extremely cooling and quick drying. I also wear some nice Merrell trainers as they're lightweight, have only 4mm thick soles, 0mm drop, and are thin enough to fit in my bag and carry with me.

Other than that most of my stuff is cheap stuff as I know I work hard enough in it to wear through it quickly.


----------



## Mingster

Chucks, rugby shorts and the biggest maxiraw t shirt I can lay my hands on. This get up does for me and looks 10 times as good as any designer style fashion look.


----------



## Mark2021

I usually just wear joggies and have a couple pursue fitness gym tops I wear. I find these good as I sweat like a mofo and they catch more sweat than a normal t shirt


----------



## EpicSquats

Why would I want to look good for a load of men working out to see?


----------



## musclemate

I thought you would be going to the gym to work out and not go on a fashion parade mate... It's all about priorities.

...and this is way low down on that list.


----------



## zasker

kristina said:


> Not a fan of gymshark personally...
> 
> I've got a few favourites I'm always spending too much money on haha... gasp, better bodies, machine fitness, masbody, stahle (most people never heard of stahle and I love that. They're friggen awesome and understated)... off the top of my head... oh and I have a few DYE vests... probably others I can't recall...


how are the DYE vests? i was looking at getting some of them but was unsure about quality.


----------



## zasker

musclemate said:


> I thought you would be going to the gym to work out and not go on a fashion parade mate... It's all about priorities.
> 
> ...and this is way low down on that list.


there are plenty of people at my gym who turn up with armarni shirts, oakley shorts and all sorts of posh brands.

and then they stand by a machine and chat for half an hour and leave, i think they do it just to say 'ive been to the gym today'


----------



## musclemate

zasker said:


> there are plenty of people at my gym who turn up with armarni shirts, oakley shorts and all sorts of posh brands.
> 
> and then they stand by a machine and chat for half an hour and leave, i think they do it just to say 'ive been to the gym today'


Sounds like a bunch of sad muppets to me bud


----------



## Kristina

zasker said:


> how are the DYE vests? i was looking at getting some of them but was unsure about quality.


Quality is good but in all honesty not a huuuge fan of the cut; I like mine in large mens' sizes to be baggy but theirs are made to be that sort of 'fitted' style (still loose but not as big in the waist as I'd like) - but that's just personal preference.

My favourite stringers are all Gasp and MAS. Also... These ones in particular are amazing; they have this sort of REAL lightweight breathable material, my favourites out of all of them:

(£15 excellent value in my opinion)...

http://m.ebay.co.uk/itm/121401967679

...I'm wearing on of those here:


----------



## zasker

musclemate said:


> Sounds like a bunch of sad muppets to me bud


I agree, but at least while they're there I look bigger


----------



## 31205

I wear a grey t shirt that says ketamine on the front and gals a big hole in the arm pit! It's about 10 years old but it's comfy. Also have a slammin vinyl t shirt that's almost as old but doesn't have the hole. Got a gifted athletics vest but that was a present. No way I'd pay £35 for a vest! Wear shorts on the bottom half. Adidas.


----------



## platyphylla

Makes zero difference in my opinion. Just mugs getting ripped off for brands. I train in £5 shorts and any old t-shirt that's loose fitting. I train barefoot (home gym) so no need for trainers.

I just have to laugh at people with their brands. Like how they have branded water bottles and stuff. I bought a glass bottle of highland spring and fill that up. £1.

I see people cycling in Sky Cycling brand lycra all the time. Pathetic.


----------



## zasker

kristina said:


> Quality is good but in all honesty not a huuuge fan of the cut; I like mine in large mens' sizes to be baggy but theirs are made to be that sort of 'fitted' style (still loose but not as big in the waist as I'd like) - but that's just personal preference.
> 
> My favourite stringers are all Gasp and MAS. Also... These ones in particular are amazing; they have this sort of REAL lightweight breathable material, my favourites out of all of them:
> 
> (£15 excellent value in my opinion)...
> 
> http://m.ebay.co.uk/itm/121401967679
> 
> ...I'm wearing on of those here:


Sounds like the DYE stuff is out for me then, I like them baggy too... I'll check out that link, cheers.


----------



## Kristina

musclemate said:


> I thought you would be going to the gym to work out and not go on a fashion parade mate... It's all about priorities.
> 
> ...and this is way low down on that list.





EpicSquats said:


> Why would I want to look good for a load of men working out to see?


Haha... true for the blokes.

... but personally I have to say I like to feel and look good when I work out... it's definitely not a fashion parade but hey, it's just the same reason as having a good hair cut or tidy beard (for men) or having nice nails (for a girl) makes us feel good. Just being honest! 

Also.. I spend the majority of my quality time in the gym... nowadays I'd rather spend some money on some gym clothes I like instead of spending it on a handbag (been there, done that)... haha.


----------



## T100

kristina said:


> Quality is good but in all honesty not a huuuge fan of the cut; I like mine in large mens' sizes to be baggy but theirs are made to be that sort of 'fitted' style (still loose but not as big in the waist as I'd like) - but that's just personal preference.
> 
> My favourite stringers are all Gasp and MAS. Also... These ones in particular are amazing; they have this sort of REAL lightweight breathable material, my favourites out of all of them:
> 
> (£15 excellent value in my opinion)...
> 
> http://m.ebay.co.uk/itm/121401967679
> 
> ...I'm wearing on of those here:


Gym porn haha


----------



## T100

I'm there to lift weights and not interested in what I wear, I intend on looking like a drowned tramp when I leave if I don't I haven't worked hard enough


----------



## A B

I wear converse and rugby shorts and just any tshirt

cant stand people wearing all that tap out sports direct naff or 10 stone wet through lads with golds gym stringer amd zyzz shorts


----------



## ATMeredith

Guess it all depends on what you go to the gym for. The gym I go to you tend to find all the bodybuilders wearing stringers and tight shirts so you can see there bulging muscles, and the power/strength people (like me) just wear normal ****, as we dont really care, we're there for one reason.....to lift weights.

My gym gear.


----------



## T100

Looking forward to seeing some ukm clothing when it comes out, probably the only branded gear I would buy gym wise


----------



## Queenie

ATMeredith said:


> Guess it all depends on what you go to the gym for. The gym I go to you tend to find all the bodybuilders wearing stringers and tight shirts so you can see there bulging muscles, and the power/strength people (like me) just wear normal ****, as we dont really care, we're there for one reason.....to lift weights.
> 
> My gym gear.


H3 is a gym brand... thats where u got your 'big bearded badass' tee from, right? 

OP - hate that skinny chimp sh*t - We stick to gasp or mas body for vests and tees, the fit is really good on both. For bottoms just normal (usually oversized and baggy  ) adidas joggers. I don't want to look like a frump in the gym but I like to be comfortable.


----------



## ATMeredith

RXQueenie said:


> H3 is a gym brand... thats where u got your 'big bearded badass' tee from, right?
> 
> OP - hate that skinny chimp sh*t - We stick to gasp or mas body for vests and tees, the fit is really good on both. For bottoms just normal (usually oversized and baggy  ) adidas joggers. I don't want to look like a frump in the gym but I like to be comfortable.


Indeed, It was brought for me lol, but its appropriate as I lift and have a beard lol.


----------



## Jord13

Don't get me wrong, training is my first priority...

There is the whole look good, feel good boost which i feel like can help you perform better !

What about outside the gym? Anyone wear any gym brands outside of it?


----------

